# Unlock Iphone



## jwestave (2 Mar 2009)

Just so happened to find an Iphone whilst walking through paris which had a number lock on therefore I cannot access it... any ideas of what to do... restore unlock would be my choice but i havnt a clue where to start...


----------



## colm (2 Mar 2009)

No doubt the morality police will have some input here. Before they do connect to itunes & do a full restore. then look up  http://blog.iphone-dev.org/
For unlock instructions


----------



## Guest125 (3 Mar 2009)

Nice one if you "find" another i-phone pm me.


----------



## extopia (3 Mar 2009)

Seriously, you won't be able to do the restore without the unlock. Are there any other markers that would help you find the owner?


----------



## AlbacoreA (3 Mar 2009)

Perhaps if you contact Apple they'd be able to contact the owner via the iTunes account its synch'ed too. I assume it has a unique IEMI number.


----------



## Smashbox (3 Mar 2009)

That would be my plan too, not how to unlock it.


----------



## colm (3 Mar 2009)

extopia said:


> Seriously, you won't be able to do the restore without the unlock.


*No true!!!!*
You just need to put the phone into DFU mode first

Step 1. Turn off your iPhone.
Step 2. Hold down the power and home button.
Step 3. When you see the Apple logo, release the power button but continue holding the home button down.
Step 4. Open iTunes and wait for it to tell you that its in restore mode.
Alternative Method:

Step 1. Connect iphone to USB then listen to the sound when it connect and disconnect.
Step 2. Hold the home and power buttons until hear the disconnect sound then release power button.
Step 3. Wait until you hear another sound then release home button.

Once thats done connect to itunes & you will be prompted to restore.
Then follow my previous link to activate & remove the carrier restrictions.


----------



## jwestave (3 Mar 2009)

"Perhaps if you contact Apple they'd be able to contact the owner via the iTunes account its synch'ed too. I assume it has a unique IEMI number."

Are you having a laugh


----------



## DavyJones (3 Mar 2009)

jwestave said:


> "Perhaps if you contact Apple they'd be able to contact the owner via the iTunes account its synch'ed too. I assume it has a unique IEMI number."
> 
> Are you having a laugh




Why does that amuse you?

See here : http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=105263


----------



## jwestave (3 Mar 2009)

Yes there are nice people in the world.... finding cash in a wallet is completely different to finding a phone in a different country.... 
I totally agree with handing stuff in (wallets, purses etc) but I believe that if I lost my phone I wouldn't be that bothered, its only the sim card that is the annoying part..numbers etc.... You have to learn lessons in life... losing an iphone means you need to learn to keep it safe, wherever you are from...


----------



## AlbacoreA (4 Mar 2009)

The OP asked for ideas. 

I don't think I could write off a €300+ phone so easily.


----------



## extopia (4 Mar 2009)

Finding the owner is the Apple thing to do.  There's no excuse for not handing over a phone, as its owner can be so easily found from the sim card.  Keeping it is dishonest.


----------



## mathepac (4 Mar 2009)

extopia said:


> Finding the owner is the Apple thing to do.  ...


+1.

TG, another old hippie.  Ben & Gerry's ice-cream anyone?


----------



## extopia (4 Mar 2009)




----------



## Smashbox (4 Mar 2009)

jwestave said:


> Yes there are nice people in the world.... finding cash in a wallet is completely different to finding a phone in a different country....
> I totally agree with handing stuff in


 
1. Its no different than finding a wallet
2. You obviously dont as someone has shown you a potential way of getting it back to the owner.

What goes around comes around.


----------



## dereko1969 (4 Mar 2009)

why didn't you hand it in in paris? to teach someone a lesson? well hopefully someone will teach you a lesson regarding your possessions soon.


----------



## jwestave (4 Mar 2009)

ok end of this.... only when you find something can you decide to hand it in or not.. I have decided not to and when you find something then decide for yourselves.... I agree handing it in is the 'right thing' to do but I am not doing it...
If I lose my possessions then that is completely my fault... I will learn to take care of my belongings... lesson of life...


----------



## jwestave (4 Mar 2009)

thanks for your help Colm...


----------



## colm (4 Mar 2009)

jwestave said:


> thanks for your help Colm...


Your welcome.
Told you the morality police would be out in force.
If you need a hand with it let me know.


----------



## dropout237 (4 Mar 2009)

Hi Jwestave. You should check out www.iclarified.com as it gives all the tutorials and tells you where to get the software to unlock and activate the iphone. It's fairly easy. Best of luck.


----------



## extopia (4 Mar 2009)

May you never get any pleasure out of it, and may it gnaw away at your conscience forever.


----------



## jwestave (13 Mar 2009)

cheers guys... Right ok, the guy in France has blocked the iphone therefore I think the IMEI needs changing (I know)..... Has anyone done this... From what I have read I will need to downgrade to 1.1.4 and then run ZIphone - alter IMEI function... has anyone got any advice...


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Mar 2009)

we don't allow illegality on askaboutmoney


----------

